# Nationally Recoginzed Artists Memorabilia



## debodun (Apr 11, 2021)

When I acted as administrator of my aunt's estate, I came into possession of some their works, personal notes, and what looks like hand-written tips and instructions for painting. My aunt was an artist and vacationed in Rockport, MA, a well-known art colony. She met these people there and that's how she acquired these items.

This is what I have for Grasso (2 pages):

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/memorabilia-of-doris-grasso.622/

and for Wayne Morrell

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/wayne-morrell-memorabilia.623/

I was trying to get some idea if they had any value and the best way to liquidate these items. Because of COVID restruictions, may art galleries aroud here are closed and one that was open and contacted by email only replied with a automated response "Thank you for your interest."  I also sent emails to two art museums in Rockport. So far, only one answered saying they don't do appraisals. Auctions are iffy and things usually don't sell for anywhere near their true market value.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2021)

I looked at the sold items on eBay and didn't find much.

One painting for Doris Grasso was listed at $375.00 and sold for an undisclosed lower offer.

A few items for Wayne Morell sold from $0.99 - $150.00.  Also, one painting was listed at $750.00 and sold for an undisclosed lower offer.

IMO opinion it will be tough to sell them without a large audience like eBay or Etsy.

Good luck!


----------

